# Saskatchewan Reports?



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I talked to some people in the area we hunt in Saskatchewan last night to see about the numbers of birds. The report I received was that there are large numbers of snows using fields that have been swathed and the grain is laying in the fields as it is too wet to hunt. One farmer reported that the US hunters weren't hunting many of these geese as they had to walk out with all decoys due to the grain the fields. There seems to be more birds coming throught the areas daily with many still far north. The large honkers that migrate through are still holding well to the north and haven't moved much.

Haven't seen many reports on the hunters who have been up there this Fall. Anybody have reports as to how everything is working out this year?


----------

